# Puff pastry question



## mizp (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi, i just started making puff pastry.

Tried the french and blitz method. The french worked pretty welll but the blitz was a total disaster  I am wondering if is possible to tell prior to baking the pastry if the puff pastry will not rise? And how?

Many thanks for your kind help!


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Bleah on the blitz method. I don't know what you mean by "french" method, but if that's the method where you roll the butter in, fold, fold, fold. then that's the way to go. It's time consuming (not so much if you have a sheeter). As long as your butter is cool, but pliable, and your refrigerate in between each fold (for 30 minutes at least), you are guaranteed a puff that will rise. The only way to tell if your batch of puff will rise is to put a tiny bit of it in the oven after you're done folding, and see what it does.


----------



## kippers (Aug 31, 2012)

The difference between French Method and the English Method for making Puff hinges mainly on the lamination shape.

I use the blitz or rough puff for pies, sausage rolls and tart bases for which it is very good.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

> The difference between French Method and the English Method for making Puff hinges mainly on the lamination shape.


Lamination shape? Please explain. Why would you want to laminate the dough in any other shape than a rectangle? It the most efficient shape to work with.

I agree that blitz puff would work well with pie crusts, tarts, and sausage rolls, but basically isn't that the same thing as a short crust?


----------



## kippers (Aug 31, 2012)

The way I was taught to make rough puff was, simply to freeze the butter then grate it into the flour, bring together with your liquid quickly..You then roll when the butter chips are still hard.

This is the best I could do for the lamination shapes.

http://www.bakeinfo.co.nz/Facts/Pastry/Puff-pastry


----------



## steelybob (Dec 4, 2009)

...which is basically the cut method. great for scones, short crust, etc.

but if you want real layers you need some kind of lamination where the gluten is developing separately as a network in between the fat, and the gluten needs to relax properly in between each major shaping or funky things happen (thus the need for 30 min chill or other means).

the rectangle shape can be achieved many ways, but it's just about even distribution of fat and dough, and the much more critical component in achieving that is the temperature of both, they need to be similarly maluble. the fat needs to be soft enough, and the dough needs to be hard enough so that when you roll it out it all spreads evenly.

>> (



)


----------



## mizp (Aug 31, 2012)

Thank you so much for your kind replies.

How much hydration do you usually use for rough/blitz puff pastry? The last time I made it, i think I used too much water (I used around 50 percent of flour weight)


----------



## steelybob (Dec 4, 2009)

because flour is always different, hydration is a matter of achieveing the right consistency. you should add liquid at the end, and only until the desired consistency is achieved (you can't take liquid out once its been added). but i'm sure given the right (processed) products there is a formula that works everytime. it should be light, airy but still come together as a dough (but ideally, only just). when i make scones/biscuits my biggest concern is to handle it the least possible - fold the mass maybe twice or three times maximum before shaping, the more you work it, the more the separation between fat and gluten network separates and thus the less your product will rise/layer/etc.


----------



## mizp (Aug 31, 2012)

Thank all  for your helpful replies.

I am hoping to pick up your  knowledges. In the long run, I am planning to specialise in making puff pastry with different type of filing (savoury and sweet)

What brand would you recommended for mixer /food processor for making the puff pastry in start up production. Initially, planning to produce around 10-15 kg puff pastry sheet per day.

Also, what kind of oven ( deck, rotary, convection?) would you recommend for baking puff pastry and what brand?

Thank you again


----------

